
7th RISC-V conference videos - phkahler
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5gLmcFuvdGbajs4VL-WU3g
======
joshbaptiste
What a great time to be alive. On the server and desktop fronts we develop and
interact with software that runs mainly on the x86 instruction set
architectures (ISA), designed and created more than 30 years ago. Today we get
to see videos of engineers adapting algorithms and extensions to a relatively
new ISA to efficiently handle modern workloads. While the software side has
seen significant in roads with opensource at all levels of industry, data
centers with respect of the hardware is mainly proprietary and I think RISC-V
is the first step to change that.

------
Nomentatus
Some conference/workshop notes [http://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2017/11/seventh-
risc-v-workshop-...](http://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2017/11/seventh-risc-v-
workshop-day-two/)

------
nickik
Finally the videos are out. A lot of cool stuff going on.

I love what Esperanto is doing. Many people predict RISC-V to be mostly for
IoT but I hope they will really push forward high performance implementation.

I don't quite understand how Boom and ET-Maxxon are related. Boom will remain
free but it seems ET-Maxxon will not be.

The Celerity also seems very intersting in this segment.

LowRisc will profit from this and will be able to integrate all these open
source implementations.

We are really moving in a direction where it is possible to have a open
software hardware stack running on your everyday device.

There will still be some third party IP and such but having an open source
core, SoC, firmware, kernal and userland will be fantastic. The third party IP
can be replaced step by step with open source efforts from the open source
community, the universities, government funds and buissness who want free IP.

I hope companies like System76 and Purism will push on delivering such a
laptop.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Nice, really excited about RISC-V!

